# herping spots in sa



## lizardboyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

anybody know some good herping spots in sa


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

all i know is tennyson beach across from the rowing club i have seen some
shingle backs
painted dragons
bearded dragons 
red throated skinks


----------



## JupiterCreek (Sep 14, 2009)

Not sure if this is still the case, but the little kiosk at the O'Sullivan's Beach boat ramp used to have the lights on all night. On summer nights the windows were thick with geckoes snacking on anything that flew past.

The Brownhill Creek reserve at Mitcham has blueys, sleepies, several smaller species of skinks, and geckoes galore.


----------



## pythons-rock! (Sep 14, 2009)

Some of the best herping country in SA is an hour or so east and northeast of Adelaide along the Murray River. This ribbon of River red gum/ Riverbox woodland lined with high honeycombed cliffs is a favourite area of mine to find some interesting species, with a composition of them quite different from the Adelaide area. Another classic region for reptile observations is the Flinders Ranges, which comprises another composition of species again that starts around 3 hours from A-town. The rocky mountainous outcrops and Red gum lined creeks are prime country for seeing anything from dragons to goannas and pythons.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 14, 2009)

Tolderol Duck ponds used to be very good for tigers but I've heard that it has dried up 
Google Maps


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 14, 2009)

When i was a wee tacker i used to find snakes and lizards everywhere in SA. I even found EB's in my school yard.

One place that stands out to me though is Mannum? I think that's the name, along the murray. It's a pretty good spot, i used to go there fishing and you would nearly always see an EB slithering past.


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 15, 2009)

well coming up to summer i might be camping with dad more so i will check them spots out


----------



## Jam3s (Sep 18, 2009)

I went out towards Lameroo during august and managed to find 
Shinglebacks
Marbled gecko
Morethia Adelaidensis
Ctenotus Robustus
Peron's Lowland Earless skink (I think)
and a brown snake


----------

